#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Laten zitten door verloofde

## Nourhv

Salaam Alaykoum .. Ik ben een Belgische bekeerling. Ik stond op punt te verloven met een Marokkaanse jongen. Ik heb zijn familie ontmoet, hij vertelde alles over me. En we gingen normaal binnen een jaar verloven Inshallah. Tot nu.. ik kreeg via sms dat hij het niet meer wilt.. Dat hij geen gevoelens meer heeft enzovoort. Ik ben er helemaal kapot en gebroken van want ik hou enorm veel van hem. Hij liet dat ook zo blijken. Ik had hem terug op het rechte pad gebracht maar nu is hij terug hervallen in zijn oude gewoontes .. Hij gaat zo vrolijk verder met zijn leven en ik zie enorm hard af..

----------


## Redouan83

Salaam. ik dacht dat ik de enige was die zo ineens aan de kant gezet is. ook ik zou gaan trouwen deze september, en vandaag een app gekregen dat ze niet meer wilt. ze is er niet klaar voor zegt. (we zijn bijna al een jaar verloofd) maar ja wat doe je eraan. maktabch. allah y 3awnik.veel sterkte ermee!!

----------

